# CHIALSTAR TECHNOLOGY GROUP LTD - Flatbed printer DTG - Chinesse DTG printer - CT - BYC 168-2.3



## arkfashion (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello i would like to share my experience with chinesse wholesalers for dtg printers. Also a warning for all they would like to buy one from them, specific from this company CHIALSTAR TECHNOLOGY GROUP LTD.
As you guess i have buy from them a t shirt printer and i'm going through a nightmare now...
i buy a t shirt printer based on epson 1390 and i can say that is not good machine, oh yea it works... but the machine it's incomplite. the user guide that they give me, it was not for how you can opperate the machine but how you can destroy it. As for the tenchical support that they say, the tenchial they don't know nothing.... when i need him he wasn't there or he was very busy and the time that he was there he can not answer me for the problems that i had with the machine.
I trust them to give a good quallity of inks but In two months i have change tree print heads from the inks that they gave me, the yellow ink always blog the channel and there is no way to unblog it.
The rip software that i have buy from them it's a piece of scrap.
The printer supposed that can print on t black t shirt.... when we try to print nothing.... after they tell me that the printer is good only for a light t shirt.... 
THEY LIED TO ME... I ask them for e printer that it prints on black and light t shirt....
in they site they say that accept returns... AND THAT IS A BIG LIE. when i demand to return the scap ink that they sell me, Miss Tina Xie the manager that i have talk with to buy the printer and the inks, said that the company do not accept returns, but they can give a better price the other time that i will buy inks from them....
As for the WARRANTY that says in the site is also a lie.

DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM THEM. THEY HAVE SCRAP INKS, AND THE MACHINE THAT THEY SELLING ARE GARBAGE
I post that message to warn others buyers, to watch out for this company .... you will lose your money




if any one can help me to unblog the ink channel i wil be greateful

thx very much


----------



## duca (Jul 24, 2008)

I almost buy a DTG printer from them. Their prices are very attractive. But at the end I changed my mind because I asked them for a visit to see the real printer and they kept giving me many excuses until they said yes for a visit but I felt like I could not trust them.


----------



## arkfashion (Jun 29, 2009)

You did the right thing, I hope nobody will be fooled again by them in the future.....


can any one give a solution how to unclog the print head

thx very much


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

*"DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM THEM."

should really read "DO NOT BUY ANY DTG PRINTER FROM CHINA"

Sorry to hear about your situation, but honestly, you get what you pay for.
*


----------



## Stuart21 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi - newby Stuart here - has anybody had any better experience with flatbeds from China since above post? - I need to buy one soon - see my post on 'Flatbed printer Made in China'

Grateful for any info, (products / models / & esp,. companies)
Stuart.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Stuart21 said:


> Hi - newby Stuart here - has anybody had any better experience with flatbeds from China since above post? - I need to buy one soon - see my post on 'Flatbed printer Made in China'
> 
> Grateful for any info, (products / models / & esp,. companies)
> Stuart.


Don't you think your question has been partly answered in the previous posts in this thread?


----------



## Stuart21 (Mar 9, 2011)

Stitch-Up said:


> Don't you think your question has been partly answered in the previous posts in this thread?


No.

Didn't you see 'since last post' - last post being nearly two years ago.

Well actually 'yes', partly answered, in that the message is be very careful. But no, in that i need to know if the situation - for any Chinese flatbed makers - has changed. Should I start a new thread?


----------



## Black watch (Mar 28, 2011)

If you have bought the printer from China, then please share your experience because even I am looking to buy.

I am very confused at this stage, your help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Stuart21 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not yet. You after for T shirts or for plastic stuff?


----------



## Rahmone (Oct 12, 2011)

Any news Stuart.? 

Did you get the printer?


----------



## Stuart21 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rahmone said:


> Any news Stuart.?
> 
> Did you get the printer?


Not yet, looks like there is progress in the field re inks - I need a 'no pre coat' ink and have had a number of good samples recently.

My main requirement is a simple printer that will print up to say 10 mm thickness; I - do not - need the kitchen table that most of the commercial units strap on underneath to make it print up to 200 mm thick items - and make the weight go from 20 kg to 120 kg. 

Again I am printing plastic - ABS - so T shirt printers may or may not be suitable.

I hope to get a printer bef end of year - 

but unlikely from Chialstar -


----------



## Stuart21 (Mar 9, 2011)

PS looking at their site looks like they no longer make printers - 

Ark did bark, now they are fark ;-)


----------



## Rahmone (Oct 12, 2011)

Stuart21 said:


> PS looking at their site looks like they no longer make printers -
> 
> Ark did bark, now they are fark ;-)


I know that they are out now, but you can check www.byc168.com/English/index.HTML 

They are the original factory I think. 

I am planing to visit them soon. Still I could not trust I have to see it by my self.


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

Rahmone said:


> I know that they are out now, but you can check www.byc168.com/English/index.HTML
> 
> They are the original factory I think.
> 
> I am planing to visit them soon. Still I could not trust I have to see it by my self.


Nice link....


----------



## mcaram (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello, my name is Tin Caram
I buy a printer of this company, now Mrs Tine Xie *Jet Shenzhen International Technology Co*., Limited, which is and sell the same.
Never got answer to my problems. lost 4 heads for obstruction, 2 motherboards. It can never make production. I printed only low quality sample.
I live in Uruguay, when buying your printer 1 year ago, the company was called CHIALSTAR TECHNOLOGY GROUP LTD, their salesperson My Eileen Zhou. Ugh! each claim was torture at the time.
Please estimate printers, avoid business with these companies and their products, are buying a problem .... BAD INVESTMENT:  (
They have no spare parts to sell, do not support the breaking of parts.
After you buy your printer, you are alone. You'll depend on others for your problems.
Do not make the same mistake I did, maybe they sell to China, but for the western market ....... bad, very bad service.
Guarantee zero, zero after sales service, zero parts solution.
Be alone ...... maybe you work ...... was not my case.
I just wanted to share my experience
Regards


----------



## shashin (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I bought from china's Sprin Sun corp. I was chatting with my sales guy in china (Jason) and mentioned this episode, he put me on hold to check this co and came back in few secs and said they (Chialstar tech group) is not manufacturer,!!!

On the contrary, my experience with Spring Sun Tech has been excellent. Following is my feelings. I saved a lot and excellent service all the way.
About six weeks back i got interesed in DTG. Got lots of info from this forum. And from links, got hold of one from China ! After checking them out thru friends and business associates bought from them. All the brand new machines here will cost 20k+. I got air freighted my purchase, door to door for 8k. Machine works great. Very simple to use and set was a breeze. Though chinese, heavy duty and well (sturdy) built. Components just about same with Epson 4889 head. One thing I liked, my price included 8+ litres of Dupont ink. Ink system is refillable cartridges, inexpensive way filling in cartridges. Maintenace is almost nothing. I have enough work to almost pay it off in 6 weeks! 
You have to be careful when buying from overseas though. I read in the forum that somebody bought from china and worthless. I have great support on line from them. I hope not to have any tech support issue.


----------



## colfahy (Jan 16, 2012)

hi there, i am looking to buy a dtg machine and am wondering what is the model number for yours and how it is going for you?


----------



## shashin (Feb 11, 2012)

My model no is DFP-08FZ. It is Epson 4880 based. You can read complete info on the unit by visiting spring-sun technology web site. They have all the specs and info you want to know. I am happy with my decision and it is working out good for me. I almost have recovered my investment. So.....


----------



## k3ny4 (May 29, 2012)

jfish said:


> Nice link....


 Any experience with this BYC 168 printer? 博易创万能打印机


----------



## true urban (Jun 21, 2013)

oh man please don't... im not recomand strongly. i has one from them and i sent email for tech support. nobody answer. i just waste my few thousand dollars for a month used.
i sent e-mail yesterday also. no answer. it really bad


----------



## shashin (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought from Spring Sun and has worked unstopped for 16 mos and going strong. No major issues so far. Even today, after 16 mos of use, anytime I write them, they respond almost immediately (except weekends). Even offered spares, if I need them, at no charge! It has been better than average.
one needs to buy from reputable co. Even other brands have at times hopeless support.


----------



## gr8image (Apr 17, 2013)

shashin said:


> I bought from Spring Sun and has worked unstopped for 16 mos and going strong. No major issues so far. Even today, after 16 mos of use, anytime I write them, they respond almost immediately (except weekends). Even offered spares, if I need them, at no charge! It has been better than average.
> one needs to buy from reputable co. Even other brands have at times hopeless support.


I have just purchased the same printer and was wondering what you print with it? And what method do you use for pre-treatment if you do T-shirts. I have been trying flip-flops but because they are not flat, I get ink over spray on low sections.
Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## shashin (Feb 11, 2012)

I have not printed flip flops! You must have bought a different kind. I print T-shirts only. We use the Power Rip software that came with it. Once we have created a final art work, export it as *.tiff (u can use other extensions) and import it in the rip window. If you are satisfied with your settings, just click ok and it's done. 
However, on their other flat bed printers, for other materials, you may have to adjust height for material thickness. Once that's done, it should be similar to DTG. or get them on Skype and they will walk you through.


----------



## shashin (Feb 11, 2012)

One more for your question, I bought pre-treatment solution, but have not used it so far. We don't need it! It prints all different brands, colors t-shirts without any issue. And once you heat treat for 2 mins after printing, they are good to go.


----------



## gr8image (Apr 17, 2013)

shashin said:


> One more for your question, I bought pre-treatment solution, but have not used it so far. We don't need it! It prints all different brands, colors t-shirts without any issue. And once you heat treat for 2 mins after printing, they are good to go.


Are you printing on black shirts? We have to pre-treat with this milky substance called Fixing Agent. I bought a wagner sprayer and have to go through the pre-treat steps as per most people doing DTG on dark garments to get the white to show. 
I have this printer ????????
My software is called PartnerRip which is probably the same. You can print on flip-flops and many more items. I wonder what ink you are using? 
I'm using textile ink and I am not getting very strong white, can I print white twice?


----------



## shashin (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought from Spring sun Technology. It was DP8F They have only one. I do not use Pretreatment on any garment!! Instead I do double white and it comes out good.
So far it has been Duponts white and regular ink for normal use. No problems so far. Regular maintenance/cleaning does the job.
Mine does not print on other materials, atleast have not tried.
Did you try printing eithout the straps?


----------



## gr8image (Apr 17, 2013)

We have blank flip flops, you add the straps after printing. I see your printer, it is different from mine, I have height adjustment and mine is based on Epson 1390.
How do you do double white? Print white twice? Do you order inks from them or elsewhere?


----------



## shashin (Feb 11, 2012)

I have not bought any more ink from here here as at the time I bought printer, I bought more ink. I will be buying in the fall this year.
In the Power Rip program they provided at the time of purchase. In that program when you are creating and importing graphic for printing, we have a choice to specify how many pass for color and white and that's where I choose white ink.
I can adjust height on the printer between bed and head. However, my printer was for Fabric and I will stay with that. My printer is based on Epson 4880 Pro wide format.


----------



## k3ny4 (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

I got the same printer as Sashin, works great but I use pretreat on dark garments and results have been superb.
In my pretreating, I initially started using a hand sprayer but I finally got an electric sprayer.
I'd prefer pretreat as opposed to two passes of white ink, its more cost effective considering the price of white ink vs pretreat solution.

Rgds

Sent from my GT-I9001 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## shashin (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, sp far I have not heard of any complaint. However, I would like to know your procedure. Do you have the same rip software?
Do you use the same procedure recommended by Jason or your own to print on dark garment. Most of the time cost of ink is just few cents. Lately we are doing more much bigger images, almost the size of the platten and total cost of ink has been like 0.76 us. I also get premium for that as I require them to buy atleast 24 shirts.


----------



## k3ny4 (May 29, 2012)

My contact person is Shirley but I think they work together with Jason. So it's Shirley who recommended pretreat solution. At start had challenge with handling pretreat but with a few tries I managed, also diluted 50/50 with distilled water following recommendations from this forum.
Find attached print quality from the DTG


----------



## k3ny4 (May 29, 2012)

Sorry, I use their RIP software that I bought with the printer.
Apologies I attached same image thrice

Sent from my GT-I9001 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Stuart21 (Mar 9, 2011)

gr8image said:


> We have blank flip flops, you add the straps after printing. I see your printer, it is different from mine, I have height adjustment and mine is based on Epson 1390.
> How do you do double white? Print white twice? Do you order inks from them or elsewhere?


Hi Dean,
What ink do you use on flip flops?
Also does anyone have a manual for a 1390 based flatbed (in English) I bought one from Shanghai but docs were minimal.
Main thing I need is how to bleed / clean / clean at end of use (rinse head with distillled or RO water I am told) (leave wet? leave dry?)

For eco solvent inks. 

Can anybody recommend no pre coat inks for plastic for 1390?

TIA,
Stuart.


----------



## gr8image (Apr 17, 2013)

Stuart21 said:


> Hi Dean,
> What ink do you use on flip flops?
> Also does anyone have a manual for a 1390 based flatbed (in English) I bought one from Shanghai but docs were minimal.
> Main thing I need is how to bleed / clean / clean at end of use (rinse head with distillled or RO water I am told) (leave wet? leave dry?)
> ...


Hi Stuart,
I am using textile inks for flip-flops and pre-treating with fixing agent. Sorry those are the names on my bottles. I have a few doc you can have, just PM me and we can figure out how to get them to you.


----------



## dice0126 (Jun 12, 2006)

shashin said:


> Well, sp far I have not heard of any complaint. However, I would like to know your procedure. Do you have the same rip software?
> Do you use the same procedure recommended by Jason or your own to print on dark garment. Most of the time cost of ink is just few cents. Lately we are doing more much bigger images, almost the size of the platten and total cost of ink has been like 0.76 us. I also get premium for that as I require them to buy atleast 24 shirts.


hi, since I am interested of purchasing the dtg. Would you please post one of your example for us?

best regards


----------



## gr8image (Apr 17, 2013)

I have had a lot of use with this printer now and flip-flops were a problem because they are not flat. Running it daily is good to keep the head clean. We have printed several shirts and now I have an order for pashminas. Eventually the waste ink pad gets clogged and you need to replace. I have just replaced it and now I need to clean the previous one but do not know how. Looking for some info on how to do this?


----------



## tinrial (Sep 14, 2011)

Dear Friend
It has also happened to me the same with this company.
The quality of my machine does not pass the training tests I made in my business.
I have a machine scrap, not worthless.
When I had the problem, did not know anything ... I had to fix a technician from another company.
Actually when purchasing these machines we know are only companies that sell ... do not know anything about it.

The person who serves you is a single seller has no idea what it is or fabric printing machines.
They do not care to sell mud or ink ... do not understand
I had many problems with my machine due to a problem with the software they gave me .... then I had to buy 3 heads.
The problem was the poor service, but no one took care of the expenses

everything is a lie, this lady cheats on client


----------



## dogma (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi people...
I wanna share my experience, hopefully we'll all learn something.
I've been living in China for few years, I know the chinese's way to do business... they do everything for you, till they see the cash. Then, you are on your own. 
I'm working in the graphics & fashion business since more than a decade and I though it's just a regular Epson with a flatbed. What could go wrong? 
So my adventure started with the BYC 168. There's many companies selling the same flatbed pritner with different names, no matter who's building it, it's always the same printer. 
I went to they're offices many times, I tested the printer on various tees with my own designs and I must say I was surprised. The result was very satisfing.
Of course I knew that the quality was Chinese but it appeard to be a miracle, it was working. So I bought it.
The first month was just excitement, testing colors, different resolutions and that beautiful white!
But then the head started to get clogged. I spent more time in cleaning that damn head than in enjoying the results!
Slowly, cleaning after cleaning, print after print and error after error I had to change the head. The yellow was completely clogged, and one or two of the whites as well. 
The client service wasn't that helpful, since everytime they came to check it they made it work... but not for long and they were saying that it was me using the printer not correctly. And everytime they told me that I was the only one with so many troubles... bull****! 
BTW I'm still thinking... it's an Epson, right? There's people out there using custom made R1900... so what's wrong with this one? 
I also had to change the mainboard ones, and the CISS chips so many times...
I changed inks, since the chinese ones are really terrible quality, I got new inks from Resolute Inks UK, a brand new head (the 3rd one) and a lot of experience on cleaning and fixing the printer. 
Again... what could go wrong. Everything. The new inks where visibly better than the china ones but no way. The white got clogged soon.
I had different chemicals for head clenaing, ultrasound cleaner and all the passion of this world to make it work.
But it wasn't enough. 
I spent more money than I should just to get it to print about 100 t-shirts... and then my budget was ways over. 
I can only say DONT BUY FROM CHINA. You get what you pay for! 
But I also wanna ask you veterans with R1900 based DTGs... Suggestions? Do you think there's a way to make it work?
Are the others DTG printers (anajet and same price range) with the same troubles? 
I still believe that somehow... that ink must work properly. And I think the "chinese" part of the printer (the flatbed) shouldnt be such an issue.
Did anyone tried a different RIP? Different inks?


----------

